

Ask HN: Please review my web app - rortian
http://map.pseudopattern.com/TileLayout.html?real=0.23&imag=0&m=2&n=1&colorparam=40&zoom=2&oldx=4&oldy=3

======
asimjalis
Neat. Might be faster and more scalable if you run it as Javascript on the
browser. Although the current version seems to be fine also.

Here are some ideas on creating a business model around it.

(1) Let people order t-shirts with fractal patterns through Cafe Press. Set up
the API calls so this use case happens seamlessly. Use Cafe Press or a similar
fulfillment service. You make a percentage on each sale.

(2) Similarly, let people buy mugs, hats, visors, posters, playing cards,
business cards, etc. with their favorite fractal graphics on them. Again use
the same model as above.

(3) Produce images that are exactly the right size and format for screen
backgrounds. Sell them or give them away. as wallpaper images.

~~~
rortian
Thanks a lot for the ideas.

I'll have to do some benchmarking, but I doubt that javascript will be able to
do this any faster. Each dot can take quite a few flops to get calculated. I
would like to prototype a NaCl viewer though. I need to do some tricks to make
the transitions smoother.

